# Altering a Barbour jacket



## Mr Shankly (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all, this is my first post. exciting, right?

I'm thinking about having my Barbour jacket altered, but when I bought it the salesperson told me that only Barbour's tailors can alter them without ruining the waterproofing. Also, she said that they will only alter the arm length. I'd like to have the waist on mine slimmed down a bit, Can my tailor do this? Will I need to re-waterproof it afterwards? Has anyone had their Barbours altered?


----------



## Jack. (Jun 12, 2007)

*Send it to Barbour*

If anyone but Barbour makes any alterations to the coat, all warrenties are null and void. They can do it, prices are OK, they have a factory / office in New Hampshire or Vermont and an 800 # that is answered by a human who actually knows what they are talking about.

Your tailor could do it too, but will not have their especial Barbour waxed thread, etc., but like I said, if its done by anyone but themselves they won't touch your jacket in the future.

Summertime turnarounds are fast too.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

+1. The good people in New Hampshire are the only way to go. For a small amount, they will put a leather trim on the cuffs, when that are altered. The leather will make the sleeves wear much longer.


----------



## Mr Shankly (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'll send it to NH.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

The waists do run awfully big. I don't find that the chests are that big, but they balloon out from there. I guess the idea is that you would have enough room to hold the grouse you shot. Contact Barbour about your needs. They are great to deal with. I wouldn't worry too much about voiding the warranty; most on this board wear their Barbour more for fashion (I do the same) than actually needing a waterproof coat. 

Get your coat the way you want it because you're going to be wearing it for a long time.


----------



## Sharon G (Jul 11, 2008)

I would agree with Jack. Im sure that any professional tailor will do the job however you will invalidate your guarantee so better to get Barbour to do it for you. They can usually lengthen, shorten, patch and repair where necessary, although you would need to contact them directly to find out about costs etc. Barbour Inc are the contact in USA. They are in New Hampshire and the phone number is (603) 673 1313.


----------

